# January Photography..



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2010)

Zorki Stolichnaya 






*~.^ Happy New Year *~.^


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy 2010!

Taken this morning while walking the dog....


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2010)

Exploring out of focus bokeh with a digital compact - impossible 






Just showing off now - Lost on the Russian Front


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Been for walk to Country Park/Woods would be well happy if had a DSLR & Dog. Wound if I can hire a Dog 

Nice Robin _ill-informed_


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 1, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Zorki Stolichnaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta do not mind if i do but in future the black stuff, but ill drink now you have got me one in..


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 1, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



Good first post 


I was planning to go out for a few snaps today, but it's getting dark now and I'm still sitting about doing nothing


----------



## brix (Jan 1, 2010)

The Angel of the North in the snow earlier today.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 1, 2010)

best seen as a part of the slide show


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 2, 2010)

From walking the dog this morning


----------



## Uncle Fester (Jan 2, 2010)

*Oxshott Heath new years day*

Oxshott Heath





infared filter 950nm


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 2, 2010)

More from walking the dog


----------



## teuchter (Jan 2, 2010)

I was wondering...can we just call this the 2010 photography thread, instead of the January thread? Then we don't have to start a new thread each month, and I don't have to remember to resubscribe each month.

As far as I understand, big threads aren't a problem like they used to be.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Also what about naming phone so can quote name of photo then the photo.



> Duplicate





> Duplicate





> Duplicate


----------



## danski (Jan 2, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



nice pic.
firky?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2010)

Baby swans in Victoria Park today


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2010)

Walking in the Mendips today.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fish Eye The old Central Post stairs office in Sheffield


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 3, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Walking in the Mendips today.



Trees are a favouriite subject 






taken tis morning in Harleston






Onehouse Church


----------



## cybertect (Jan 4, 2010)

Continuing with the recent pano theme:






Taken at an open day at Reigate bus garage when I was fifteen in July 1982. Not being in possession of anything wider than a 50mm lens at the time, the best I could do was to roughly line up a few prints in an unsatisfactory manner. Up till today, however, it didn't exist as a single image.

The wonders of film scanning and modern stitching software...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 5, 2010)

Something disturbing even thought provoking


----------



## e19896 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 5, 2010)

From walking the dog this morning - second one is using 10x zoom


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 5, 2010)

Where the hell is that?


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Where the hell is that?



Twelfth Night at Bankside festival


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Heh, someone just asked me if I want to join an electronica band because of these photos


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## pigtails (Jan 5, 2010)

Some pics from t'darts


----------



## pigtails (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


>



that is stunning!


----------



## IC3D (Jan 5, 2010)

.

Snap


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 5, 2010)

IC3D, I like yours.


----------



## fubert (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heh, someone just asked me if I want to join an electronica band because of these photos



I loke those. Are they solarised?

A frosty, but clear day in SE1


----------



## IC3D (Jan 5, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> IC3D, I like yours.



Thanks, I like the one you took of the Holly man on the steps, pretty fun to photograph with all those colours esp cos I was outside a nice old pub


----------



## IC3D (Jan 5, 2010)

cybertect said:


> ..



Love the one with the river and sky ++
looks like there was a few Urb's around S bank in the last few day's


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I loke those. Are they solarised?



Thanks. Not properly, just a little ps magics.

Love the dramatic sky in your pic


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



This is a photo I took in 1997:






Is it just me or are car headlights more blueish these days?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 5, 2010)

HIDs, which are getting more common, are definitely bluer than older-style halogen lights, which are whiter than plain old-skool tungsten ones.

e2a: I've got fooled into thinking a police car was behind me when I've glimpsed them in the rear-view mirror on a couple of occasions.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2010)

My processing has accentuated the blue on that shot a bit too.


----------



## starfish (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheating slightly as this was taken during Decembers snow


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 5, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Fantastic Photography


----------



## dweller (Jan 6, 2010)

teuchter those are sooooo nice 





Holloway Road about half an hour ago


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Fantastic Photography



Thanks. I'm a little frustrated with my camera at the moment though. They are not very sharp.


----------



## dweller (Jan 6, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Trees are a favouriite subject
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love that shot and tree stowpirate


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 6, 2010)

My daughter on the left, the Giant Head, on the right.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4250727028_3d8a80413b_o.jpg

Mucking about with hugin software


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2010)

The view from my window:


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TitanSound (Jan 6, 2010)

dweller said:


> teuchter those are sooooo nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just up the road from where I work


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello good people of photography forum...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 6, 2010)

My walk to work


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 6, 2010)

Brrr...


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 6, 2010)

Not happy wth the negative damage.. will ave to re-do this with a repair job..

image is from one single frame of 35mm..


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 6, 2010)

image is from one single frame of 35mm.. [/QUOTE]

Golden Half?


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2010)

love that one with the bike, 
I like the main subject bike and the can on the right,
but that out of focus background is a bit distracting

Vintage Paw, that is so undergrowthy I expect David Bellamy to come swinging down on a spider's thread


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

Flash went off on this one and caught snow or water droplets on lens!













From walking the dog this morning in Onehouse Woods


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

In this Siberian winter Zorki feels at home.


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this is way overdone for you aesthetes but what the hell.
A walk in Surrey North Downs Way Sunday 3rd January 2010


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2010)

a mobile phone shot from yesterday
out the back of Holborn Library


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 7, 2010)

dweller said:


> I know this is way overdone for you aesthetes but what the hell.
> A walk in Surrey North Downs Way Sunday 3rd January 2010



Nice! Whereabouts was that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

dweller said:


> Vintage Paw, that is so undergrowthy I expect David Bellamy to come swinging down on a spider's thread



 My mother used to say David Bellamy lived in my hair. I guess it was a formative experience and I'm subconsciously invoking him whenever I pick up a camera


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Nice! Whereabouts was that?



Walking from Reigate, I don't know exactly as I was following my friend who lives there. It was a wonderful day but my memory card was full so not many pics.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 7, 2010)

Aren't you tempted to do some ice-breaking in your boat Fractionman, I would
Nice bush Dweller, looks like it was taken in the 70's


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Brrr...




If that was a book cover, I would buy the book 

A seller if ever there was one.

U75 has returned to quality standards. Some excellent stuff on this months thread already. Particularly like VF's John Blakemore'esque B&W flowers. Very sensitive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> If that was a book cover, I would buy the book
> 
> A seller if ever there was one.
> 
> U75 has returned to quality standards. Some excellent stuff on this months thread already. Particularly like VF's John Blakemore'esque B&W flowers. Very sensitive.



Vintage Four? An OAP terrorist group?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Vintage Four? An OAP terrorist group?



Sorry. 

The cold here is affecting my brains. Want to go and paint, but my right hand is shivering after 2 minutes, so I'm wasting my life in internet cafes with cafe con leche and brandy instead.

Viva le Vintage Four! Quality Bordeaux for all


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Very good. Is that Hackney?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 7, 2010)

More mundane - it's Sutton


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Aren't you tempted to do some ice-breaking in your boat Fractionman, I would
> Nice bush Dweller, looks like it was taken in the 70's



It takes the blacking (paint at the waterline) off unfortunately 

I did it with someone elses boat and it was well fun


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Sorry.
> 
> The cold here is affecting my brains. Want to go and paint, but my right hand is shivering after 2 minutes, so I'm wasting my life in internet cafes with cafe con leche and brandy instead.
> 
> Viva le Vintage Four! Quality Bordeaux for all



S'okay  Thanks. 

I have a thing for dead/dying flowers and also black and white flowers.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 7, 2010)

dweller said:


> Walking from Reigate, I don't know exactly as I was following my friend who lives there.



I was thinking I recognised it being close to the top of Reigate Hill, somewhere about here


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Good work!


----------



## e19896 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



Interesting looking building in the snow


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice.  I keep seeing a guy in the woods up here who has a pack of huskys and a sledge thing on wheels


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 7, 2010)

There are some beautiful pictures on this thread. Fantasic stuff.
I always like stowpirate's pictures 
Cybertect you've taken some really great photos 

I want a proper camera now


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2010)

Keeping with the recent dog theme here is a wolf resting at home after playing in the snow.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4256526158_bca5f2327b_o.jpg

Mucking around with hugin software again, I need a wider angle lens so I can crop these!


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 8, 2010)

Flipping pretty!


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## argenteum (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what it was, but some poor rodent's been taken by a hawk.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 8, 2010)

_or the b&w debate _


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 8, 2010)

A Frozen Redmires Reservoirs, Sheffield...


----------



## cybertect (Jan 8, 2010)

argenteum said:


> I'm not sure exactly what it was, but some poor rodent's been taken by a hawk.


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 8, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



Crisp and cold. Lovely photos.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> Crisp and cold. Lovely photos.



Thanks - I am after the best tree photo in the snow and are as yet struggling to find it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 9, 2010)

Forkboy that cat portrait is stunning but better watch out as this lot will eat him for breakfast 










Cute dogs from the local pub






Norwich train passing through Stowmarket


----------



## cybertect (Jan 9, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks - I am after the best tree photo in the snow and are as yet struggling to find it



you might have it already...


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 9, 2010)

cybertect said:


> you might have it already...



I think you might  have something there? I wish I had thought of it first


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

iphone photo of a drawing hanging on my wall:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

argenteum said:


> I'm not sure exactly what it was, but some poor rodent's been taken by a hawk.



That is brilliant! Something quite awesome about that


----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 9, 2010)

cybertect said:


> you might have it already...



very nice


----------



## cybertect (Jan 9, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



Likewise


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


>



Nice to see the neighbourhood.  my other local here


----------



## mort (Jan 9, 2010)

I've not been out with the camera as much as I should, but I intend to get back into it and start posting a few shots up here now and again.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ill-informed (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^ nice one


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

ill-informed said:


>


that's magnificent


----------



## cybertect (Jan 9, 2010)

ToothlessFerret said:


>



Oh yeah. 

Monochrome as pure as it gets. You could print that on lith paper.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> iphone photo of a drawing hanging on my wall:



New toy has a good camera function


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

My first negative of 2010 taken with a toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera. The Ilford HP5 film was developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+9 for 4 minutes! I think I should have used 1+19 for 5 minutes? Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer and nobody has any charts or data on how to use it with film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

Technically taken just before Christmas but as I only developed the film yesterday I think it is OK to post here 
I missed one water mark on the negative. For anybody interested in home brew developing you can remove water stains on the shiny side of the negative with the grease on your fingers - don't try on the matt side or you will damage the negative


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

ill-informed said:


>



Another possible competition winner


----------



## dweller (Jan 10, 2010)

the robin is wonderful ill-informed


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 10, 2010)

robin


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 10, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> My first negative of 2010 taken with a toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera. The Ilford HP5 film was developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+9 for 4 minutes! I think I should have used 1+19 for 5 minutes? Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer and nobody has any charts or data on how to use it with film.



I got given 3 rolls of very old Ilford XP2 120 film. Just got them back from lab and the numbers and symbols from the backing have bleed over into film... one of them has some of my best photos ever


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments on my robin picture.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> I got given 3 rolls of very old Ilford XP2 120 film. Just got them back from lab and the numbers and symbols from the backing have bleed over into film... one of them has some of my best photos ever



Did the film get damp or has the lab screwed up? You are not alone in having photographic problems I just destroyed a Sandisk 8gb SD card. It is unreadable and I cannot format it - Technology


----------



## e19896 (Jan 10, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Did the film get damp or has the lab screwed up? You are not alone in having photographic problems I just destroyed a Sandisk 8gb SD card. It is unreadable and I cannot format it - Technology



idd be crying i lost one last year it hurt..


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

e19896 said:


> idd be crying i lost one last year it hurt..



It was being used in my new craptastic camera and as a bootable Linux OS in an obsolete Eee 701 netbook. It worked this morning in the camera and as soon as I tried to boot from it and do some photo editing on the Eee it was dead


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it when the numbers and markings go through to the photo. 

Not taken this month, but an example from my rollei:


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like it when the numbers and markings go through to the photo.
> 
> Not taken this month, but an example from my rollei:



Quality is not so important to real photographers with defects seen as a part of the experience


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 10, 2010)

Who will blink first 






Straight from the horse's mouth


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 10, 2010)

That's it vintage Paw - exactly the same. Sod it - i might post some of the images anyway.




Vintage Paw said:


> I like it when the numbers and markings go through to the photo.
> 
> Not taken this month, but an example from my rollei:


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 10, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth



VERY nice photos stowpirate. Especially the first.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't make you any more of a 'real' photographer, stowpirate 

Anyway, I got a new app for my iphone, it's good fun. Called hipstamatic.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, and I spent the afternoon displaying some of my polaroids in clip frames. They were doing bugger all sat in piles on the shelf.

Crap photo, but you get the idea:


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2010)

ill-informed said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments on my robin picture.



Wicked pic of the robin, & i really like the wee ancient Japanese fella to his/her left


----------



## kage (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

i *love* you lot 

wonderful pictures all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, we love you too, Paulie


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 10, 2010)

A few shots from a stroll round the park this afternoon


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice Birds Photo Kage? What post-processing did you use here?

Here's a few from (whispers) late December that I've just sorted.





Ice Nine, one of Nottingham's more well known retailers
(I love the "now open sundays" bit)





Mr Clough, after he was sold out by Lando Calrissian






Playing around with selective gaussian blurs a bit lately.


----------



## kage (Jan 10, 2010)

It was a long shot, 200mm from my Nikkor 18-200 superzoom.  There wasn't a great deal of postprocessing to be honest, I upped the contrast, saturation. The sky was really overcast so I set the whitebalance so the sky was clear white. Finally, straighten and crop.

I find that lens frequently produces images that have a cartoony quality to them.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Hugin panorama in the vertical direction complete with distortion


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Walking the dog to the pub yesterday lunchtime


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Nice Birds Photo Kage? What post-processing did you use here?
> 
> Here's a few from (whispers) late December that I've just sorted.
> 
> ...



A Nottm institution  Is Void still opposite?


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 11, 2010)

Is void the goth shop? If so, possibly but everyone calls it "the goth shop".





Royal Centre and yoof.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2010)

kage - Birds


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Is void the goth shop? If so, possibly but everyone calls it "the goth shop".



Yeah, that's the one. I was too scared to go in there when I was a kid, Ice Nine was about my limit


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Full size:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4265886474_286c7cd818_o.jpg

After spending far too much time mucking around with hugin software I have managed to stitch six photos into a panorama of bleak looking Rattlesden Suffolk.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Doesn't make you any more of a 'real' photographer, stowpirate
> 
> Anyway, I got a new app for my iphone, it's good fun. Called hipstamatic.




The website for the hipstamatic is strange.  Here it is http://hipstamaticapp.com/

When you scroll it up and down the middle section of the page drops out of line with the outer parts.  You can wobble it about by moving up and down.

The concept of different lenses and image styles being built into an iphone is slightly surreal, especially as it is about imitating an old camera by using current technology.  I don't really see the point when you could produce the effect in post processing if you really wanted it.  However the website is fun to play with.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The website for the hipstamatic is strange.  Here it is http://hipstamaticapp.com/
> 
> When you scroll it up and down the middle section of the page drops out of line with the outer parts.  You can wobble it about by moving up and down.
> 
> The concept of different lenses and image styles being built into an iphone is slightly surreal, especially as it is about imitating an old camera by using current technology.  I don't really see the point when you could produce the effect in post processing if you really wanted it.  However the website is fun to play with.



iphone is a computer that does more or less everything a traditional computer can albeit on a far smaller display and scale. I am really quite impressed and might get one myself. If only to play doom or flight simulator games and not just  the photography - I am hinting now for my birthday


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the point is, you can take the photo and it looks like that immediately. Great draw for those who can't/don't want to use photoshop et al. 

Some see the imitation of old film styles with digital technology as a bad thing, or somehow less real (I'm not suggesting you're saying this, Hocus). An image is an image, I don't think how you got to the end product matters in the grand scheme of things (unless process is part of your finished piece), and as long as you enjoyed creating it that's all that matters.

I see so many of the polaroid crowd get up in arms when people create poladroids. Some just get pissed off when droiders try to pass them off as original film polas, but some seem to be fuming that people are 'shopping a white border around their photos in the first place. Who the fuck cares? It's like they feel they own the iconic white border. I love taking real polaroids, and when I have created fake ones I've never liked the look of them, so I'll stick to film. But, while I don't especially find droids aesthetically pleasing I just can't muster the energy needed to get upset about it. I also love taking pictures with a holga, or ttv photos, but I can also simulate them with pretty good results (although it is obvious they aren't 'genuine'), and I enjoy that too.

For me, it's all about the joy.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Step Ladders and a lot of work was used on this snake snowman


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Full size:
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4265886474_286c7cd818_o.jpg
> 
> After spending far too much time mucking around with hugin software I have managed to stitch six photos into a panorama of bleak looking Rattlesden Suffolk.



This hugin software - I downloaded it thinking it would be pretty simple and I'd work out how to use it in half an hour, but that didn't seem to be the case. I'm wondering whether I can be bothered putting in the time to learn it properly, or just stitch stuff together manually like I've always done. How quickly did you get the hang of it?

Also, all my photos are taken on my mobile, and hugin started asking me for lens sizes and stuff, which I don't really know off hand - do you think that would be an issue?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This hugin software - I downloaded it thinking it would be pretty simple and I'd work out how to use it in half an hour, but that didn't seem to be the case. I'm wondering whether I can be bothered putting in the time to learn it properly, or just stitch stuff together manually like I've always done. How quickly did you get the hang of it?
> 
> Also, all my photos are taken on my mobile, and hugin started asking me for lens sizes and stuff, which I don't really know off hand - do you think that would be an issue?



I downloaded both the Windows and the Linux Deb version and found I could not get it to function in XP. Probably something stupid that I am overlooking, it loads the files and that is as far as I got! The Deb Ubuntu version worked fine and took a few minutes to create the panoramas until I tried this recent one. Where for some reason I had to manually create the points of intersection. It took me a good two hours to create it! Normally it takes just a few minutes to run through the process and then a further few minutes to save it as a .tiff file. Sometimes Software can be so painful  

It took me five minutes to master it


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw

I now know the word _Poladroids_ and have found out about _Ttv_ photography after Scroogling for it.  I suppose my ignorance of these things is because I am not a Flickr user.  As for what has become the 'iconic' Polaroid white border, it was not iconic when Polaroid was new.  All photographs of that period had white borders because with fibre-based printing paper the printing frame had to cover part of the paper to hold it down.  Polaroid just conformed to the current style, and perhaps also needed a frame to hold the layers together.

I wonder if you will be able to get a Disc Camera effect at any stage.  Don't clamour for it though. I found some old Disc Camera prints of my mother's recently.  They had sadly changed from the original purply blue hazy effect to a bright orange.  That of course was sloppy processing, nothing to do with the camera.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have loads of old photos with white borders that aren't polas. I was talking very specifically about that polaroid crowd who feverishly guard the right to that particular polaroid white border. It's iconic now, which is, I think, what matters to them.

I've just had to google disc camera


----------



## dweller (Jan 11, 2010)

teuchter said:


> This hugin software - I downloaded it thinking it would be pretty simple and I'd work out how to use it in half an hour, but that didn't seem to be the case. I'm wondering whether I can be bothered putting in the time to learn it properly, or just stitch stuff together manually like I've always done. How quickly did you get the hang of it?
> 
> Also, all my photos are taken on my mobile, and hugin started asking me for lens sizes and stuff, which I don't really know off hand - do you think that would be an issue?



Its hard to use hugin with mobile as it won't get the focal length info that it needs.

It is a little hit and miss sometimes even with a standalone camera, but I've had some great results from it and it is great for a piece of free software, didn't take any time to learn the basics for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Hanother hipstamatic iphone picture:


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hanother hipstamatic iphone picture:



Are you using any other photographic software on the iphone? Can you run anything like picasa or even gimp?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2010)

*A walk in the Chilterns this afternoon*


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2010)

These vents for the Jubilee Line at Druid Street, SE1 were designed by Ian Ritchie Architects, who were also responsible for Bermondsey tube station, the Dublin Spire and the concert platform in Crystal Palace Park amongst other projects.







and, er, some buses along Jamaica Road


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ice Nine was about my limit



A shop named after something in a Kurt Vonnegut novel (_Cat's Cradle_)? 

What does it sell?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Are you using any other photographic software on the iphone? Can you run anything like picasa or even gimp?


I've installed Photoshop mobile on mine, but haven't really tried it properly yet.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 11, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I downloaded both the Windows and the Linux Deb version and found I could not get it to function in XP. Probably something stupid that I am overlooking, it loads the files and that is as far as I got! The Deb Ubuntu version worked fine and took a few minutes to create the panoramas until I tried this recent one. Where for some reason I had to manually create the points of intersection. It took me a good two hours to create it! Normally it takes just a few minutes to run through the process and then a further few minutes to save it as a .tiff file. Sometimes Software can be so painful
> 
> It took me five minutes to master it





dweller said:


> Its hard to use hugin with mobile as it won't get the focal length info that it needs.
> 
> It is a little hit and miss sometimes even with a standalone camera, but I've had some great results from it and it is great for a piece of free software, didn't take any time to learn the basics for me.



Hmm...it's a bit clever, this hugin thing isn't it. I can see how it could get addictive...

I got around the focal length thing by just measuring the field of view manually on my desk.

First attempt:







There's only one bit I can see where it hasn't quite got it right.

Not bad for free software.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Are you using any other photographic software on the iphone? Can you run anything like picasa or even gimp?



Yes indeed you can, take of the OS put on a nice open source say debian i have been waiteing for the blighters to come down in price, but have seen it done and have the tools on me good old usb to make it happen, though i might get lost but the mate who is in spain is back soon i might just hang on till then


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 12, 2010)

cybertect said:


> A shop named after something in a Kurt Vonnegut novel (_Cat's Cradle_)?
> 
> What does it sell?



Sort of hippie stuff. Furnishings, hangings, jewelry etc. There's also a selection of wooden instruments and bongs.

Jeff Koons Rabbit at the Pop Life exhibition in the Tate Mod.






And a nice cliched view from the balcony


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

More hugin:

Stuck together manually by me as posted earlier in the thread:





Hugin:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 12, 2010)

My Olympus camera claims that it can do panoramas in camera if you use an XD card and put it in the spare slot.  I don't know why it can't do it to the normal SD card.  I will have to get an XD card just to see what it is like.  I am not that keen on panorama pictures though normally but I am curious.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Hmm...it's a bit clever, this hugin thing isn't it. I can see how it could get addictive...
> 
> I got around the focal length thing by just measuring the field of view manually on my desk.
> 
> ...



Fantastic your hooked?



teuchter said:


> More hugin:
> 
> Stuck together manually by me as posted earlier in the thread:



Interesting experiment. In some situations it works very well in others not so good but still an improvement over manual method. Maybe you could tweak the sky so they match before hugin them.  It appears to work better where there is more detail or it has fooled the eye. Hugin is very addictive


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Are you using any other photographic software on the iphone? Can you run anything like picasa or even gimp?



I've got photoshop on there, although it's not exactly feature-rich. There are loads and loads of editing apps available. PS is free, some you pay for. Mill Color is pretty good. I haven't used many, and to be honest I don't tend to use the ones I do have often at all. This Hipstamatic one applies the effects to your picture as you take it, you can't currently post-process photos with its effects.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've got photoshop on there, although it's not exactly feature-rich. There are loads and loads of editing apps available. PS is free, some you pay for. Mill Color is pretty good. I haven't used many, and to be honest I don't tend to use the ones I do have often at all. This Hipstamatic one applies the effects to your picture as you take it, you can't currently post-process photos with its effects.



My son got a iphone for Christmas, so now that I have seen what is possible I want one asap - makes more sense than a new netbook/laptop. He has the photoshop app plus loads of silly old dos games. As you already know the camera produces good usable photos, but the movie mode sound recording is a bit temperamental- very loud distortion when recording heavy rock bands I will have to get him to install Hipstamtic


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> My son got a iphone for Christmas, so now that I have seen what is possible I want one asap - makes more sense than a new netbook/laptop. He has the photoshop app plus loads of silly old dos games. As you already know the camera produces good usable photos, but the movie mode sound recording is a bit temperamental- very loud distortion when recording heavy rock bands I will have to get him to install Hipstamtic



If you want a capable smartphone and good photos are one of your priorities, the iphone is not be the best option. There are other phones with much better cameras.

If it's games you're really interested in... go ahead and join the iphone masses


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Interesting experiment. In some situations it works very well in others not so good but still an improvement over manual method. Maybe you could tweak the sky so they match before hugin them.  It appears to work better where there is more detail or it has fooled the eye. Hugin is very addictive



The only thing it hasn't really dealt with is the colour balance (as you say the sky could do with some improvement - some shots had a more purpleish sky than others for some reason.

I'm quite impressed with how it's dealt with the exposure though, considering that  that is a 360deg panorama that goes from shooting straight into the sun to the opposite direction and all points in between.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2010)

Needs more control points












Wide angle lens needed me thinks





Some of my good bad and ugly efforts at using Hugin software!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2010)

teuchter said:


> If you want a capable smartphone and good photos are one of your priorities, the iphone is not be the best option. There are other phones with much better cameras.
> 
> If it's games you're really interested in... go ahead and join the iphone masses



Not really interested in games except the flight sim but I know I would soon lose interest. I think the camera is 3.1mp?



teuchter said:


> The only thing it hasn't really dealt with is the colour balance (as you say the sky could do with some improvement - some shots had a more purpleish sky than others for some reason.
> 
> I'm quite impressed with how it's dealt with the exposure though, considering that  that is a 360deg panorama that goes from shooting straight into the sun to the opposite direction and all points in between.



Sky is always a problem as it goes from overexposed to the underexposed end of the scale very quickly in these hugin panoramas. But I am sure I will sort that problem somehow.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Not really interested in games except the flight sim but I know I would soon lose interest. I think the camera is 3.1mp?



I think so yes. 5mp is normal in other high end (but not as crazy expensive as the iphone) cameraphones and there are a couple with 8mp now. Not that the mp's is what it's all about, but I think it's fairly well recognised that the iphone camera is mediocre at best, particularly in the context of the price of the phone.


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

'nother half-frame shot..


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Two the same, different processes per se..


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 12, 2010)

Forkboy said:


> 'nother half-frame shot..



What half frame camera are you using?


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> What half frame camera are you using?



Olympus Pen EE-S..

Got a mint condition one eBay.. looks like its had a dozen rolls through it if that..


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 12, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> What half frame camera are you using?



I got a Golden Half for xmas. Haven't finished the first film yet. Mad little thing, the shutter is light as air.


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

From 1962, but it feels pretty darn solid and is quite compact to say the least..


----------



## Forkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I love my 35mm prime.. even if the AF is screwed...






handheld at 1600 ISO..


----------



## cybertect (Jan 13, 2010)

I seem to have spent my lunch time taking more photos of buses


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I seem to have spent my lunch time taking more photos of buses



If you keep pointing your camera at public transport you could become the next victim of anti terrorist hysteria. I can see an AP Magazine article in the near future. "Photographer arrested, camera confiscate, images deleted, spent 48 hours being interrogated, released without charge etc...."


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> I got a Golden Half for xmas. Haven't finished the first film yet. Mad little thing, the shutter is light as air.



I want one  

Now we are showing off our toys, I have a kit 35mm pin hole camera that is yet to be used.


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 13, 2010)

Doggers






Dog Basket


----------



## Kingdom (Jan 13, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I want one
> 
> Now we are showing off our toys, I have a kit 35mm pin hole camera that is yet to be used.



Lovely. I got a kit camera too. Haven't had a proper look at it yet. It's a japanese thingy i think... *googles*

http://www.superheadz.com/plamo/


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2010)

Kingdom said:


> Lovely. I got a kit camera too. Haven't had a proper look at it yet. It's a japanese thingy i think... *googles*
> 
> http://www.superheadz.com/plamo/



Hope it is not an Airfix Scale model kit


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4271430618_3ee81667da_o.jpg

This morning dog walkies. Used yet again Hugin software plus Picasa  tweaks for film grain and levels.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 13, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> If you keep pointing your camera at public transport you could become the next victim of anti terrorist hysteria. I can see an AP Magazine article in the near future. "Photographer arrested, camera confiscate, images deleted, spent 48 hours being interrogated, released without charge etc...."



Sun headline: TERROR PHOTOGRAPHER BUS-TED


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Sun headline: TERROR PHOTOGRAPHER BUS-TED



Tempting fate now


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## mort (Jan 13, 2010)

]

The view from Lambeth Bridge this morning.  Finally some snow....


----------



## cybertect (Jan 13, 2010)

Fab shots, Toothless Ferret B-)

Tempting fate again, then...

Up and down Borough High Street, which is currently being dug up extensively by Thames Water


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4273110927_9a58dc8360_o.jpg

More hugin snaps


----------



## cybertect (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2010)

No driver 
http://www.cybertects.co.uk/gallery2/d/91536-2/20100112_0008.jpg

and that nice Mort


----------



## dweller (Jan 14, 2010)

>



this one is great Stowpirate


----------



## cybertect (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



Tower bridge with snow and the atmosphere in the second shot are great.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2010)

Zorki at home in the snow


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 16, 2010)

Great shots toothless ferret - where did you take these? And what are you using?


----------



## e19896 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 16, 2010)

Gamma:  St Pauls, London.  The Love Police.  Just a lose group of free thinkers with the message that 'everything is ok'.  They have some very good YouTube videos of challenging the authorities with the right to spread their message.

Gear - a Pentax K110D that I bought for £50 and my much beloved old manual focus 50mm Pentax prime lens.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



A great portrait. I was wondering what it would look like in B&W with it cropped around the three lit faces - fantastic me thinks


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it is already very tightly cropped; going further would lose part of the arm of the woman holding the glass which gives a narrative to the picture.  Also the warm colours help to make the picture.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think it is already very tightly cropped; going further would lose part of the arm of the woman holding the glass which gives a narrative to the picture.  Also the warm colours help to make the picture.



I was just suggesting a crop around the faces might also look stunning 








Taken with toy Olympus XA rangefinder camera. The ilford hp5 film was developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+9 for 4 minutes! I think I should have used 1+19 for 5 minutes? Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer - anybody have any ideas on magic potion mix and times! The developer must be five to ten years out of date I cannot find a date code?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 17, 2010)

Danny to the mounted police officer moving away .... _"Officer, if I had done that here, you would have arrested me!"_


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 17, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> ... The ilford hp5 film was developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+9 for 4 minutes! I think I should have used 1+19 for 5 minutes? Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer - anybody have any ideas on magic potion mix and times! The developer must be five to ten years out of date I cannot find a date code?



You won't find a date code on Multigrade developer.  You can tell it is oxidised by the colour of it.  I would think that if it really is between 5 and ten years old it must be a dark brown colour and stink horribly.  Or perhaps you keep it in a very small and full airtight bottle, maybe one of those concertina bottles.

The result you got there is amazing and I can think of nothing you could do to get it better.  I notice you didn't mention temperature, but I suppose when you are working in such a wild and unorthodox way, measuring the temperature is just a luxury.  Of course you know that the proper temperature for standard development is 20 Centipede.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You won't find a date code on Multigrade developer.  You can tell it is oxidised by the colour of it.  I would think that if it really is between 5 and ten years old it must be a dark brown colour and stink horribly.  Or perhaps you keep it in a very small and full airtight bottle, maybe one of those concertina bottles.
> 
> The result you got there is amazing and I can think of nothing you could do to get it better.  I notice you didn't mention temperature, but I suppose when you are working in such a wild and unorthodox way, measuring the temperature is just a luxury.  Of course you know that the proper temperature for standard development is 20 Centipede.



It was 20C for the developer. I am not sure if the fixer was same temperature, probably as it came out of the tap 

The developer was a full unopened plastic container so is still a sensible colour. Out of the same car boot sale lot I had some horrible dark brown red Rodinal developer which had gone off.  I still used it even spilt half a bottle over the kitchen floor when the dog tried to trip me up


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2010)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Danny to the mounted police officer moving away .... _"Officer, if I had done that here, you would have arrested me!"_



Environmental terrorist


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 17, 2010)

Another toy XA image with the film developed in kitchen sink. This time heavily edited with Gimp clone tool to remove water spots!






Another toy XA image with the film developed in kitchen sink.  The none existent dynamic range was increased in Gimp with equalize function - like magic !


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm always staggered by the quality of pics that appear on these monthly threads. Better than the comp thread usually!

Are they stored in a gallery anywhere?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 17, 2010)

The monthly threads are what-you see-is-what-you-get, so there is no gallery.  

The competition you will notice has only links to the individual photographer's chosen site because this is in the rules.  The gallery is there so that all the pictures can be seen together in an identical format and so that there isn't  a problem with bandwidth on the thread for those still only equipped with baked bean-can-and-string telephone connection.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 18, 2010)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Gamma:  St Pauls, London.  The Love Police.  Just a lose group of free thinkers with the message that 'everything is ok'.  They have some very good YouTube videos of challenging the authorities with the right to spread their message.
> 
> Gear - a Pentax K110D that I bought for £50 and my much beloved old manual focus 50mm Pentax prime lens.



*Splutter*
£50!
/Splutter

I've had a pentax optio S as my point and shoot for a few years now (all of my photos in this months photo comp thread were shot with it). Nice little thing, but starting to show it's age a bit. I imagine the K110 is a lot of fun to play with!

A couple more offerings

An attempt at HDR from Greenwich observatory





Low Sun in Epsom high-street


----------



## e19896 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, and a little compare and contrast exercise...

I took this photo of the view north from Wallington railway station in April 1987






and this one this morning


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 18, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> A great portrait. I was wondering what it would look like in B&W with it cropped around the three lit faces - fantastic me thinks


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 18, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Looks great


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 19, 2010)

Two photos stitched together with hugin






Four photos stitched together with hugin


----------



## cybertect (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 20, 2010)

e19896 said:


>



Love it!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 20, 2010)

Taken with agricultural 1957 Russian Kiev 3a & Jupiter 8 Lens. Agfa APX 100 film developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+19 for 4 minutes! Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer! 2nd film of the year!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 20, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



like this


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 20, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> like this



Thanks - it was really spooky down on the Orwell Estuary in the mist and mud. Some of the trees look like monsters


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> like this



I agree


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it me, or do some of the photos in the thread seem to have vanished?

Fyefoot lane, off Upper Thames St





Millenium Bridge in the rain





Southwark Bridge 'Porthole'





Vinters Hall Cherubs





Express Newspapers Building


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


_
Lens cap on still Johnny _


----------



## cybertect (Jan 21, 2010)

Homage to Mark Rothko?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Homage to Mark Rothko?



Believe it or not, it makes me think more of Grant Wood. What that is, is a farmhouse and barn, with a vehicle passing in front, with the skylight of Calgary in the distance.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 21, 2010)

More from agricultural 1957 Russian Kiev 3a & Jupiter 8 Lens. Agfa APX 100 film developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+19 for 4 minutes! Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer! 2nd film of the year!!!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 21, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Is it me, or do some of the photos in the thread seem to have vanished?



It could be that they have been edited with picnic in flickr, it changes the url/file name location when saving.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 21, 2010)

part of Images of the day project


----------



## cybertect (Jan 22, 2010)

Jean Nouvel's new building at One New Change under construction yesterday


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


>



This really stands out and not a bus in sight


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is something from me that is not in my usual style.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Believe it or not, it makes me think more of Grant Wood. What that is, is a farmhouse and barn, with a vehicle passing in front, with the skylight of Calgary in the distance.



It's like a Grant Wood because it's got a barn in it, which we can't see?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a little sequence showing a new section of steel column being dropped into place at the _Shard of Glass_ building site at London Bridge


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Here's a little sequence showing a new section of steel column being dropped into place at the _Shard of Glass_ building site at London Bridge



Those are fantastic shots. How far away was you from the action? You have really done it now with detailed construction pictures, revealing the location and not forgetting those buses. The evidence is getting stronger by the day


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2010)

stowpirate

Looking at the exif data from cybertect's pictures I see he is using a focal lenth that varies from 145mm to 200mm.  I presume it is a zoom.  That should give you an idea of how far he is from the action.

On one of his bus pictures that is the single decker where he seems to be right in front of it, he was using a 50mm lens, so he really was right in front of it.  Perhaps on a traffic island on a curve in the road.

Well done with all those pictures cybertect, they are brilliant.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 22, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> The evidence is getting stronger by the day



Of what? Should I be worried? 

Ta anyway 

I think I was probably about 10m below them.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Of what? Should I be worried?



Them code breakers are trying to decipher our photographs. Some have already gone missing


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 22, 2010)

Trying out new toy digital F72exr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are some of mine from the beginning of January before the ice and snow hit South Devon.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Woodside at Night*


----------



## cybertect (Jan 22, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Trying out new toy digital F72exr



I like the teasels and the mill. 

A couple of shots of the Shard site taken on my way home this evening.

The big thing with MACE and SHARD written on the side is the slipform rig that's constructing the concrete core of the building with the lift shafts, etc.

It started rising out of the basement in the last 24 hours and will continue going up 3m a day with concrete being pumped up and poured until it's done it's job.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 23, 2010)

Soviet Zorki 1 & Industar-22 taken at  60th f4 film developed in kitchen sink as previous craptastic home brew photos.






20th at f3.5 exposure meter was saying f2 but I ran out of options !


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 24, 2010)

Noticed a lot of your photos are waist-height Johnny, do you shoot from the hip to make your photos more candid?


----------



## mort (Jan 24, 2010)

cybertect said:


> A couple of shots of the Shard site taken on my way home this evening.



Loving this series Cybertect

A couple of my own from a walk along the Thames Path this afternoon.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 24, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4300346747_48fffe7925_o.jpg






Sizewell earlier today. The Police did not like me photographing the vehicle and started beeping his horn at me! Very ironic with photographers being stopped for pointing their camera at far less sensitive material


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 24, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4301341788_ce1289e823_o.jpg








More from Sizewell


----------



## big eejit (Jan 24, 2010)

Some great construction pics cybertect. 

Good Sizewell pics StowPirate. I'd say you were lucky not to get your collar felt in the current climate. Were you concerned about that?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 24, 2010)

Must admit I'd be wary of photography near a nuclear power station these days, though I think I have taken pics near Dungeness in the past.

A rare, non-urban photo from me 

Belted Galloway cattle at Headley Heath, Surrey


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 24, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Good Sizewell pics StowPirate. I'd say you were lucky not to get your collar felt in the current climate. Were you concerned about that?



Not really concerned as I was obviously a keen amateur photographer out for a walk with the family. I could not resist the challenge of doing some panorama photos and what a location 

Looking at the full size photos I could believe the number of security cameras and am sure they had more photos of me than I took of the plant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 24, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Noticed a lot of your photos are waist-height Johnny, do you shoot from the hip to make your photos more candid?



Sometimes, it's to take them in an unobtrusive manner. Nothing is more obvious than a photographer swinging a camera up to eye level. After a bit, I came to prefer that angle. Nowadays, even if being unobtrusive isn't an issue, I'll often take the photo from waist or chest height, like I was using a twin lens reflex.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2010)

Derelict deco department store - woolwich (lovely light!)


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



love this shot... though teasles are one of my favourite flowers!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2010)

stowpirate said:


>



This shot is beautiful...


----------



## e19896 (Jan 25, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Must admit I'd be wary of photography near a nuclear power station these days, though I think I have taken pics near Dungeness in the past.
> 
> A rare, non-urban photo from me
> 
> Belted Galloway cattle at Headley Heath, Surrey



you even make cows look good of to hang me head in shame..


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

keeping with cybertect great reflections photo


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

Four photos combined in camera to reduce digital noise in low light.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

This morning walking the dog


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

Moats Tye


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 25, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Must admit I'd be wary of photography near a nuclear power station these days, though I think I have taken pics near Dungeness in the past.



Afaik they've never really been known to take an exception down there. Tbh there's plenty of pics of the place about and, when it comes down to it, it's the big white thing that kinda sticks out a mile...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 25, 2010)

Aldeburgh - grey, horrid and bloody cold





Southwold - sunny but cold...


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Afaik they've never really been known to take an exception down there. Tbh there's plenty of pics of the place about and, when it comes down to it, it's the big white thing that kinda sticks out a mile...



They are not interested in us lot from Suffolk we are all inbred local yokels. The Police have more fun stopping happy snappers in them smoky cities an towns. They must have a good old laugh at the end of a shift about us miserable photographers  

That white thing that kinda sticks out a mile is obviously a target for any passing yacht or cruiser. They don't need detailed photos, maps and GoogleEarth print outs, just a simple Russian rocket launcher and a hint of insanity - I think the site is more or less fully automated so it would be bloody bad luck if somebody got hurt. On the seaward facing side it has mounds of earth which I believe mask some of the less protected part of  the site from seaborne attack I remember reading somewhere the dome can take the impact of a large bomb and the whole site is apparently earthquake proof.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the mounds of earth are possibly flood defences??? I'll ask at work tomorrow - people there who have been there for years and years might know.

Can't remember exactly what the dome will cope with - small plane certainly iirc. Shame they closed the visitors centre actually - haven't been inside for years.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 25, 2010)

Out with the 50mm today.

One of the City of London's guardian dragons at the border on Tower Hill






and some buses just for stowpirate


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 25, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I think the mounds of earth are possibly flood defences??? I'll ask at work tomorrow - people there who have been there for years and years might know.
> 
> Can't remember exactly what the dome will cope with - small plane certainly iirc. Shame they closed the visitors centre actually - haven't been inside for years.



Interesting flood defence as there is a large gap towards the car park end of the site. The Sizewell Belts side appears to be at far lower level than the beach side. It could be some form of low level weather protection when the wind is coming off the sea or just debris from construction work? 

I think the whole plant is very spooky especially the old Magnox building. All the times I have visited Leiston area I have never seen any body working on the site, even when the visitor centre was open the place felt deserted.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 26, 2010)

Another old steel works, almost gone. There's little to see here now, and I struggled to find any history about it also. Built around 1912, it was Kenyons Rolling Mill Sheffield, it closed in the 80's when it was Richard W Carrs Ltd .


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 26, 2010)

Taken with craptastic Zorki 1 Jupiter-22 using  Agfa APX 100 film developed in kitchen sink .....


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 26, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Interesting flood defence as there is a large gap towards the car park end of the site. The Sizewell Belts side appears to be at far lower level than the beach side. It could be some form of low level weather protection when the wind is coming off the sea or just debris from construction work?
> 
> I think the whole plant is very spooky especially the old Magnox building. All the times I have visited Leiston area I have never seen any body working on the site, even when the visitor centre was open the place felt deserted.



Local knowledge suggests that it's a mix of debris from the sites when they were built and storm surge defence (they still take their storm surges pretty seriously...). Doesn't need to go all the way round - the flood plains north and south would cope with a surge. iirc when they built B they certainly used a lot of access from the sea - the berm was useful whilst they were sorting the dune systems out afterwards as they were pretty screwed after the build of B.

Mind you, looking at the OS the site for C seems to be way below the 5m contour - and there's a 0m contour or two there as well.

I haven't been down there for a couple of months - are they still mucking around with those wind farm thingies?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 26, 2010)

Tower Bridge, Tooley Street and Queen Victoria Street EC4 respectively


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 27, 2010)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Local knowledge suggests that it's a mix of debris from the sites when they were built and storm surge defence (they still take their storm surges pretty seriously...). Doesn't need to go all the way round - the flood plains north and south would cope with a surge. iirc when they built B they certainly used a lot of access from the sea - the berm was useful whilst they were sorting the dune systems out afterwards as they were pretty screwed after the build of B.
> 
> Mind you, looking at the OS the site for C seems to be way below the 5m contour - and there's a 0m contour or two there as well.
> 
> I haven't been down there for a couple of months - are they still mucking around with those wind farm thingies?




On the fields on the left as you drive into Sizewell Village they are building infrastructure to support the off shore wind farm. They are also developing the land behind the Vulcan Pub. We spend a lot of time walking in the area especially from Thorpness to Sizewell and also over the Belts up to the Eels Foot Pub


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 27, 2010)

Spooky low light mode took two images and processed in camera






Reflections in Window






equalised craptastic ceiling shot 

Nutshell Pub Bury St Edmund's


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2010)

Kiev 4am Jupiter 8 with Agfa film developed in kitchen sink. Where is everybody this morning it must have turned cold again?


----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kenyons Rolling Mill at Dusk five go Mad,,*


----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 29, 2010)

Thomas Heatherwick's _Boiler Suit_ at Guy's Hospital (I keep coming back to this)












Round the corner, The Shard continues to grow apace


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 29, 2010)

Hugin two images stitched together. Taken with Russian KIev 4am with high powered zoom Helios-103 53mm


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 29, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Round the corner, The Shard continues to grow apace



Like this one as it has very interesting curves.  Does it covering up a ventilation system or just free artistic license by the architect? 

If you you keep posting construction site images, buses etc... those cyber police down at the ministry will throw a wobbly


----------



## cybertect (Jan 29, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Like this one as it has very interesting curves.  Does it covering up a ventilation system or just free artistic license by the architect?



Thomas Heatherwick is a 3D-designer-cum-sculptor who often gets himself involved in archtectural/engineering projects - possibly most [in]famous for Manchester's ill-fated _B of the Bang!_) and the roll-up bridge at Paddington Basin.

It's an artistic 'wrap' for the existing boiler room of the hospital made of woven stainless steel braid.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yes, I love those 'Boiler Suit' photographs cybertect.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 29, 2010)

Ta 

Here's three abstracts of the new 7 More London building on Tooley Street


----------



## sc0ttie (Jan 29, 2010)

There are some great photos in this thread. Here is one of mine taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## argenteum (Jan 29, 2010)

A Campbell-Stokes sunshine recorder I found in a field.


----------



## argenteum (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 30, 2010)

15mm fisheye panning shot de-fished


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 30, 2010)

cybertect said:


> 15mm fisheye panning shot de-fished



Best bus picture so far me thinks


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 30, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Nutshell Pub Bury St Edmund's


Nice.  I'm sure it's not true, but your photos seem to suggest you spend all your time wandering between pubs and car boot sales taking photos


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 30, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Nice.  I'm sure it's not true, but your photos seem to suggest you spend all your time wandering between pubs and car boot sales taking photos



I do not know what gives you that  idea? - teetotal I am - this mornings car boot sale was cold, with the lunchtime pub visit being a tad warmer

Nice cold bleak atmosphere on that snowy train image


----------



## big eejit (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## kage (Jan 30, 2010)

Playing with my new Tokina 11-16 ultrawide. 

Henri Bourassa metro station, Montréal.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 30, 2010)

There sure are some great images being posted this month










This is the craptastic type photos I take when I am not pointing my lens at nuclear power stations
 or at the security fence around Wattisham Airfield with total impunity. It is ironic contrast to what you 
lot may have to contend with in them cities? 

Anyway the above are Aldeburgh beach scenes taken with Russian Kiev 4AM rangefinder camera camera and Helios-103 f1.8/53mm lens. Agfa APX 100 film developed in kitchen sink with out of date Ilford multigrade paper developer. The witches brew was 1+19 for 4 minutes! Getting this right is a black art as it is paper developer! If you are not bored senseless?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 30, 2010)

kage said:


> Playing with my new Tokina 11-16 ultrawide.
> 
> Henri Bourassa metro station, Montréal.



I like that, especially the mysterious Gormley-esque figure in the top right.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a film developed today which turned out to be from 2003. I'm a lazy sod. So here's one of my son from 7 years ago:






And some situationism from this morning:


----------



## e19896 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 31, 2010)

Moskva 2 craptastic camera


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Feb 1, 2010)

Doing a little experimentation today - a Cokin P002 orange filter on my digital SLR. White balance set to daylight and on-camera previews to monochrome.

Unfortunately, the clear skies I'd hoped in the morning for had hazed over by lunch time.

Still...

_The Navigators_, Hays Galleria







Emblem House; part of The London Bridge Hospital. The building dates to 1900 and was formerly a shipping office.







Horsleydown Square by Wickham & Associates, 1983-1990.. I've always rather enjoyed this development on Shad Thames and the Dutch-influenced feel it has. Suddenly this made a lot more sense when I discovered the other day that Julyan Wickham married the daughter of the Dutch modernist architect, Aldo van Eyck (whose work I love).


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 2, 2010)

Cybertect I like the black and white one with the oars and reflections. That is the sort of thing I would have attempted if I had seen it. 










On the way to the pub. Felixstowe Docks viewed from Shotley.














It was downhill once I reached the pub


----------

